# 2014 crew list



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

The 2014 fishing season is almost upon us and I am looking for fisherman who want to fish throughout the year on a regular basis. The past few years I have meet and fished with some great fishermen, and some not so great. If you are looking to fish this year and want to share expenses, and clean-up I fish a 29 foot Blackfin CC with twin 225's out of Freeport. If you have your own gear and the desire to fish on a regular basis shoot me a pm with your contact info. including your telephone number.

Allan


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Fishing partner*

Allan, my name is David Baker. I am very interested in fishing with you this upcoming season. I have my own gear, willing to do my part in pitching in for expenses, help with clean-up, fish filleting, ect.... I work 3 twelve hour shifts a week and am off the rest. Very flexible work schedule. Can go anytime weekday or weekend. Feel free to call or text at 956-566-3026. A south texas number, but I live and work in houston.


----------



## mecauca (Apr 5, 2013)

*Pm sent*

Hi there, would love to fish with you !tuna!


----------

